# Paris gets GROOMED!!! (LOTS of pics)



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and the three together; three sizes and three colours!









Paris looking in the play hut...










I stay with one of the ladies who helps run the grooming association. She's soooo sweet and nice to us, and has a wonderful home. And Paris LOOVEESS it, cos she's allowed to sleep on my bed!










So sunday morning, I brush out Paris into this:









& more...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Now I forgot to get a photo of her scissored trim before I put a band in, I've emailed a lady who DID get a photo, and hopefully she'll send it to me... She did look cool! lol!

But anyway, this is how we finished!








I can see a million things to tweak on it, and I've actually decided NOT to use Paris for my exam; it's too much work in the time limit to do a standard!!! I will be borrowing a mini to use instead!

All the other dogs there were minis, except for one toy. There were 8 of us grooming poodles!



























& more...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't get any decent pics of the others being groomed cos I was so busy doing Paris!


I don't really like Paris' groom now. I feel rather lousy about the crappy job I did on so many bits, and I don't like her stupid poofy ears as they're growing out and... ugh. But I'm not worried. Hair grows. She does look cool, just not what I wanted her to look like! At least now I can do whatever I want with her again cos I won't be using her for my exam in aug!!! I was wanting to do a continental, but might stick with the modern for now, cos she did look neat in it!!!




















& more...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

After we were done I let Paris RUN; she'd been kept on a short leash all day to keep her coat ok to trim!




















Pretty girl... 



















whew! all done.... lol! I'll try get a pic of her scissored trim too though...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, here's a vid of her running and being silly in the autumn leaves too:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Paris is gorgeous, as always!  You may see a million things you could tweak or do better, but I think she looks pretty darn good. She is such a lovely girl, just about anything looks good on her. Good luck in August!!!! Glad all went well for this one and you and she had such a good time.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you did a beautiful job. As my friend always says, "You're never really done scissoring your spoo you just have to run out of time"  The after video is great. Paris looks so happy to be free and run about. It so funny to see the fall leaves as we are just heading into spring. I hope it was enjoyable day for the two of you and I wish you all the best in August!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for stopping in! 
It was such good fun with the three poodles, and fascinating for my mother in law and I to watch. Her dog was no where near as timid, and even stayed put for the photo, meanwhile Duncan wasn't timid as such, but no where near as bolshy either, he showed a great respect for Paris I think, or a bit of ...'whats with the ball of fluff?' Either way, other dogs were around and he still listened to me!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

How much fun to have a poodle play date!  It was neat to see them together. Such beautiful poodles!

Paris is GORGEOUS in her trim. I can see how it would have been difficult to do a standard in the same amount of time as the minis. She does look really stunning. How wide is her band? Do you use a trimmer to set it in? How do you mark where you are going to put it before you trim it? Just curious if you use some sort of coloring or something. LOL...like a chalk line?

It would be neat to give Zulee a little belly band. Right now, her body is trimmed really short, so I don't know it would work until her hair grows back out in the fall.

It was fun watching the video of her run through the fall leaves. There are some gorgeous trees there. It will be nice to see some snow pics while we are in the midst of summer. I'm not looking forward to the heat at all.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love seeing pics of poodles running and playing. Looks like they had a great time.

I think Paris looks fantastic. Best of luck finding just the right dog for the comp in August!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow fantastic job FD!!! Paris looks amazing!!! She runs around all happy and bouncy just like Mister, they would be the perfect pair


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh she looks GREAT! I can't believe how full her tail and ears look! Anything you put her in looks amazing


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

She's just gorgeous FD! It honestly wouldn't matter what you put her in...well, ok, except for the first trim she had when you first met her...she is just stunning. And boy you sure can tell how happy she is to have her freedom! What a happy girl. So fun to watch.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Paris looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing how your mini looks. Do you have a dog in mind, or will you have to spend some time tracking one down?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pictures..I think Paris looks great.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you did a great job! She always looks fantastic, but I really like her in this cut.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

She looks great! good job!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OK i love the trim nd her ears-makes me think of princess leia


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol! Yeah... I knew this poofy-ear-stage would come, and I dreaded it. Now it's here, I still don't like it.... but we'll make it through, and she WILL have gorgeous long ears eventually.... Just gotta get through.... ugh.

BFF, I didn't mark the band first, I just put it in by hand with clippers, I used a toe blade, but used a 10 on it once the line was in... It's probably nearly an inch wide, but a smidge under? I haven't measured it! lol.

fluffy, I am loving her tail at the mo, she still needs a little bit more growth at the front/top 'edge' of it to fully round it out, but otherwise it has come in very nicely since the lil carrot tail it was 8 months ago!!!

Cdnjennga, I'll likely be using one of the minis that was at the workshop this weekend. The president of the grooming association has owned, shown & bred minis for far long than I've been alive I think, so she has her own collection of them at home! lol!!! 5 of the 8 at the workshop were her dogs and I know she has more... lol! So I have been offered to use one of hers for my exam. It makes it easy as she will be keeping her dogs in coat for the exam anyway (I will be paying her a bit to keep it bathed & in good condition for me!) and she knows how much coat they should have and all her dogs are awesome to groom and have reasonable coats too!!!! I don't need to worry about finding a poodle or who I'm getting, I know she'll give me a decent one to use and I'll just get it prepared that morning before the exam.  And yes, i'll get before & after pics!!! 

Fingers crossed I just pass...... I feel rather crappy about it all at the moment, cos I wish I'd had the guidelines well prior to the workshop and realised there was no accommodation for a spoo compared to a mini or toy! Put it this way, if it had have been our exam this weekend I'd have failed miserably with how I did on Paris, so it's jaded me a touch right now!!! I'll get over it, and I'm just glad I've got a mini to do rather than Paris so I might have a chance!!!! lol


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks GORGEOUS - as always!!! Glad you finally got to groom her! :biggrin:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

FD, don't feel bad. This is exactly why you have a trial run. It would be fantastic if you had aced it and had that confidence to take with you for the real deal. Where's the fun if it were really that simple?

A trial run helps you figure out all this stuff, so you can ace the competition and know you did your best when it mattered most. You'll do fine!


----------

